# losing my fat



## marmaduke80 (Jun 18, 2009)

hay there im really trying to lose my fat been exercising and dieting for 2weeks now. this is just a lil dairy for myself. posting a two new picture's once a week. (every friday)

CAMREA BROKE )=


----------



## marmaduke80 (Jun 18, 2009)

lol before anyone says anything. IMA HAIRY! SO WHAT! SHUT UP! lol

okay well i dont do gyms i do very little upper body although i am starting to do small amounts of upper body. every night i love to run for atleast 1-2 hours and because of my work im not really eating to much. i miss breakfast yogurt and bannana from about 12-2pm dinner about 4ish thats about it, it is a large dinner though and it could be anything to a nice heathy roast or fish or it could something bad like chicken dippers or oven chips. so lets see how it goes (=


----------



## OpethDisciple (May 9, 2009)

To be honest with you dude. Not eating much and doing cardio, is proably holding you back with losing nay fat.

Reason being, your encouraging your body, to RETAIN fat, rather than lose it.

Best thing for you, accosding to my limited amount of experince, is start lifting weights, as this will increase your metabolism and start burning fat, eat your body weight in lbs in grams of protein, split in to 3-4 meals.

Do your cardio, 3-4 a week. for about 30 mins.

As long as you eat clean ie, no saturated fats etc...... lean meat, steak etc... and get those vegies, you will start to cut that body fat % down.

Listing weights will really help you tho.

The routine on this website is solid:

Bodybuilding.com - Myron Mielke - Do You Want Huge Rippling Muscles? Blast Untapped Growth With Beginner Training Plan!

Forget about the diet advice, concentrate on getting stronger, and as your aim is getting leaner, use the weights and cardio as a means to achive that.

Once you get to where your happy with your fat %, then start lifint heavier weights and eating...... to get bigger muscle etc....


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Welcome to the forum

Thanks for the Link aswell Opeth~


----------



## marmaduke80 (Jun 18, 2009)

hay thanks for the suggestion and i really wish i could do that but its too expensive for me right now. most of the gyms i tried cost around £45 a month plus a starter fee then i have to get the meal replacments and now my hours have been cut down i can barely afford the rent. i may look into meal replacements though how much do they cost for about a weeks worth? thanks


----------



## webadmin1466867919 (Dec 1, 2006)

Welcome!

Not sure about your budget for supplements, but I'd go for adding yourself some muscle and take a mass gainer to start getting building some mass!

If you were to use a Mass Gainer/MRP you could add in 3 a day which would be a great improvement on your current diet

dj


----------



## marmaduke80 (Jun 18, 2009)

if i get some would that slow me down on my running? thats mainly what i am concerned about.

i have about £5 a week to spend on supplements and £10 a week for food or maybe meal replacements.


----------



## webadmin1466867919 (Dec 1, 2006)

I can't see you having any issues running by building more muscle in fact I would think this would be of benefit.

Here's a quick idea for your budget and your goal:

Fruit for breakfast

Extreme Mass Shake for Lunch

Yoghurt for afternoon snack

Vegetables and lean meat for Dinner

Extreme Mass/Protein Shake for before bed


----------



## slaine1466867962 (Apr 19, 2009)

by the looks of the first pic it looks like your packing a lynford christie lunch box there big guy

lmao


----------



## marmaduke80 (Jun 18, 2009)

dj2000uk said:


> I can't see you having any issues running by building more muscle in fact I would think this would be of benefit.
> 
> Here's a quick idea for your budget and your goal:
> 
> ...


okay i will go for that starting monday thanks :nod:



slaine said:


> by the looks of the first pic it looks like your packing a lynford christie lunch box there big guy
> 
> lmao


and what is that suppose to mean! lol (=


----------



## OpethDisciple (May 9, 2009)

Why do you run so much?

Meal replacements will probably work out more expensive than real food.

Quick meals can be bought, like pre cooked chicken beasts, just add some brown rice, brown pitta or brown bread, and your done.

I would also advise not running so much. It holds back muscle gains. 3-4 a week is plenty.

Got to eat clean dude, no oven chips etc....


----------



## marmaduke80 (Jun 18, 2009)

i just love running can explain it really. i do it more of a hobby really.

i know im kinda putting excuses in the way but i really dont have too much control on what im eating i come back after work and there just be something horrible for me to eat even when i ask them notto cook me anything. but the other thing is i only eat that one main meal a day.


----------



## webadmin1466867919 (Dec 1, 2006)

OpethDisciple said:


> Meal replacements will probably work out more expensive than real food.


If we assume Extreme Mass is the MRP then we were to take 100g servings then this equals to 45 servings and at £45 after discount this works to £1.00 per serving which is less than the price of a decent chicken breast (without added water)

You may be interested in this article it talks about how a good post workout shake is important after your excercise, ideally you want Build & Recover for your PWO shake:

Open Your Window


----------



## Mowgli1466867961 (Apr 9, 2009)

To me it seems like your body needs more muscle, more than it needs less fat.

Increase your calorie intake, eating at LEAST 3 meals a day, the largest in the morning and the smallest in the evening.

Do your run before you eat your first meal, and maybe something like some upper body weight training (which for beginners can be done at home for as little as £30 for free weights) before dinner, and you will see results much faster.


----------



## marmaduke80 (Jun 18, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> To me it seems like your body needs more muscle, more than it needs less fat.
> 
> Increase your calorie intake, eating at LEAST 3 meals a day, the largest in the morning and the smallest in the evening.
> 
> Do your run before you eat your first meal, and maybe something like some upper body weight training (which for beginners can be done at home for as little as £30 for free weights) before dinner, and you will see results much faster.


well thats what im about to do next week im starting to go to the gym and get some protien. i just got a job so i can afford things now!!!! :clap2: anyways i upload some pics to show my progress with the weight loss (in a few days). but then monday i be at the gym i guess in a few weeks i put up some more pic's. Thanks

(btw i dont mean to brag but 1.5miles in 8.29mins!!!!!)


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Dont worry bout running too much mate. Get to a gym then lift some weights. You are not fat, train 3 times a week. Dont over train, Ittakes time my friend


----------

